# trasee cu liberă trecere comandată



## david_carmen

Vă rog să-mi daţi o sugestie pentru *trasee cu liberă trecere comandată*, în engleză.

(Contextul nu lămureşte prea mult lucrurile. Ar putea fi vorba de acele treceri de pietoni unde există semafoare cu buton pe care pietonul apasă când doreşte să traverseze.)


----------



## parakseno

Hallo!

  nu pot să spun că sunt foarte familiar cu limbajul de specialitate din domeniul ăsta, dar îmi dau şi eu cu părerea . Ce zici de "(passage)ways with on demand free pass"? (Poate găseşti un coresponent mai bun pentru "traseu" pentru că eu sunt un pic cam adormit la ora asta.)

Parakseno.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Vă rog să-mi daţi o sugestie pentru *trasee cu liberă trecere comandată*, în engleză.
> 
> (Contextul nu lămureşte prea mult lucrurile. Ar putea fi vorba de acele treceri de pietoni unde există semafoare cu buton pe care pietonul apasă când doreşte să traverseze.)



Nu cred că este vorba despre trecerile de pietoni. În opinia mea, *traseele de liberă trecere comandată* sunt traseele stabilite în prealabil pentru coloanele oficiale, care au liberă trecere şi care pot presupune măsuri de restricţie (parţială sau totală) pentru celelalte vehicule. Dar recunosc că nici eu nu sunt foarte sigur...

Sugestie:
*ordered free pass routes*


----------



## david_carmen

În ansamblu, e vorba de măsuri de modernizare a principalelor intersecţii. 
Nu îmi este clar la ce se referă această măsură. 

Mulţumesc tuturor pentru sugestii.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> În ansamblu, e vorba de măsuri de modernizare a principalelor intersecţii.
> Nu îmi este clar la ce se referă această măsură.
> 
> Mulţumesc tuturor pentru sugestii.



Atunci, probabil că se referă la intersecţiile haşurate, în care oprirea este interzisă, cu scopul fluidizării intersecţiei. :|


----------



## david_carmen

Aha, interesantă idee.
Şi asta cum ar suna în engleză? 

(Până la urmă cred că ar trebui să fie la fel de ambiguu şi în engleză , având în vedere că nu e clar despre ce e vorba.)


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Aha, interesantă idee.
> Şi asta cum ar suna în engleză?
> 
> (Până la urmă cred că ar trebui să fie la fel de ambiguu şi în engleză , având în vedere că nu e clar despre ce e vorba.)



*Continous flow intersection*. Dar, repet, nu cred că se referă la aşa ceva din moment ce vorbeşte despre _trasee._


----------



## david_carmen

Mdaaa… din această dilemă se pare că nu putem ieşi…

Thanks again, OldAvatar.


----------

